# Why does my car sound like a motorcycle!?!?



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

well, yesterday everything was going great and i got on the gas and i noticed that my exhaust sounded wierd for a second or two, so i get to my friends house and give this one kid a ride and in the middle of the ride my car all of a sudden started to sound like a damn motorcycle...i don't know how to explain the sound, its not a constant sound at all, its more like a motorcylce like i said, it sounds interupted and literally like vrrr vvbbb vrrr vbbb...just like a four wheeler would sound, or kind of like a wastegate open all the time...it only does this on accelerating though and when im on the throttle, when im off the throttle it sounds like a normal VR...i can still boost but it takes alot longer to get into it and its deffinatly not as strong and doesn't pull as hard...i dont know whether it is just an exhaust leak, but an exhaust leak would sound the same all the time not just on acceleration...im wondering if my turbo is going out on me...i really have no idea what it could be...
i keep wondering if it is just my wastegate opening but i don't know if it would cause the whole exhaust(even back at the muffler) to sound like that...i keep thinking its my turbo going out on me but ive never had one go out on me before so i really dont know what im looking for or what it could sound like...any help at all would be nice...FI has got me so frustrated im about to just convert my VR back to NA for now


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Why does my car sound like a motorcycle!?!? (burtonguy567)*

well, i just jacked the car up to see if i could see anything abnormal with the turbo and its leaking oil out of the bottom







...its rite at one of the bolts and i guess it spread around...im guessing that this mean i need a new turbo because i know oil leaking of any kind is not good...could i try to tighten the bolt and see if it does anything because i have next to no money and i'll try anything that i can to get it fixed or to work properly...thanks


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Why does my car sound like a motorcycle!?!? (burtonguy567)*

umm the oil is coming from the snail itself?, did you run a restrictor before the turbo oil feed?......you may be able to replace the seals.....blowing oil is bad for the seals, but usually means the journals are still lubricated.....pull the hot side off and take a look


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Why does my car sound like a motorcycle!?!? (clarksongli)*

i dont know if there is a restrictor put on before the fittings or not, but im almost possitive that the oil fitting are -4AN, wouldn't that do the same thing a restrictor would or is that why im having the problem im having?
lets say hypothetically that the seals are blown but everything else is ok...how much would it be, and how hard would it be to replace the seals and everything that goes along with them???


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Why does my car sound like a motorcycle!?!? (burtonguy567)*

ok the restrictor has to be very small....we are talking like 1.5mm, a 4AN fitting is huge compared to that......if there isnt a restrictor thats your problem.....the internal oil seals are only meant to support super small amounts of oil pressure....thats y you want the oil to drain quickly........as for cost you can do it yourself or bring it to any good garage and get it done.....the kit for my k26 was 100 bucks for all the seals


----------

